# Just a Coulple of Questions!



## ambiaxD (Jun 15, 2011)

How often do female dogs come in heat? How old are they when they start? How long does it last? And can female dogs get pregnant if they are not in heat? If they can't, why? (Im not intending on breeding, never bad learning something, right? )


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Anatomy and Function of the Reproductive System in Dogs


----------

